# Pork butt date



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 19, 2019)

So I bought a 10lb pork butt last Friday to smoke for this weekend. Planned on just leaving it in my fridge since it was a week away from planned smoke. It’s shrink wrapped and sealed from the store but I noticed the pack dat was 11/18. Does that seem right and still good or would you guys cut your $20 loss and get a new one.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 19, 2019)

I most likely let my nose make the decision for me. RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2019)

Intact Packer Vac-Packed Pork is good for 6 to 8 weeks from pack date. Store Wrapped meat, film wrapped on foam trays, 5 days.
As above, The Nose, Knows! But don't Panic. A Funk that dissipates in a couple of minutes or can be rinsed off is Normal...JJ


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 19, 2019)

Go with what Ray and Jimmy said. It doesn't look bad from the picture. Take a whiff and go from there!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 19, 2019)

everyone has you covered


----------



## zwiller (Dec 19, 2019)

Also ensure your fridge is cold (measure) and store at the bottom.  Pack date is like half the battle.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 19, 2019)

I am betting that butt saw some freezer time at the store between 11/18 and the day you bought it. 
However, as everyone said above, the nose knows.  
It might smell a bit "strong" upon opening. 

On the other hand, you could take it back to the store and exchange it.  
Bring the receipt along with you. 
The store probably won't even question you and gladly exchange it.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 19, 2019)

HB, The sell by date is the important one and it says 12/18/19, it's good for days after that anyway! I just used a pork butt that was 7-8 days past the sell by date and it was fine.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 19, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> HB, The sell by date is the important one and it says 12/18/19, it's good for days after that anyway! I just used a pork butt that was 7-8 days past the sell by date and it was fine.




Good catch.  
I didn't see the sell by date until I put my glasses on and looked again after your post.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 19, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> HB, The sell by date is the important one and it says 12/18/19, it's good for days after that anyway! I just used a pork butt that was 7-8 days past the sell by date and it was fine.


Perfect. Man you have good eyes I didn’t even see the sell by date on there haha. Thanks everyone. Didn’t want to throw 4 meals in the trash


----------



## beggar (Dec 19, 2019)

we recently found a store that has butts that were  out of date. Also much of their other FROZEN meat. They sell frozen meat that ran out of their fresh date and they were froze.We buy frozen butts for making sausage for .69 cents a pound. you can't beat that. They have other meats selling for discounted prices that are froze as well. One pack of butts I looked at had 1.99 a pound on the pack,
we always waited for a sale for .99 or 1.09 and bought ours and froze them for time to make sausage.
So all this works great for us.


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2019)

Just had this happen





						15 lb. Crown Roast trashed
					

Bought it last week sell by date 11/26/19 my fridge hold 38°F checked fridge temp every day with out opening it.Today I went to see what size pan to use and you guessed it the nose knows. Richie Scrambling to find a store open




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## S-met (Dec 20, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> The Nose, Knows! But don't Panic. A Funk that dissipates in a couple of minutes or can be rinsed off is Normal...J


This!

Cryo-pork almost always has a sulfury stank when opened. I read an explanation once but can't find it and can't remember the actual "why." What I know for certain, let it air out on the cutting board for 5-10 min. I also like to wipe off the sweat with paper towels. If the stink is gone, you're fine. *If the smell lingers like pulled fingers, trash it.*


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 20, 2019)

S-met said:


> If the stink is gone, you're fine. *If the smell lingers like pulled fingers, trash it.*


Yup , or if one of your kids ask " How many times you gonna smell that "


----------

